# Paternoster selber machen?



## warenandi (11. März 2014)

Huhu....
Ich möchte mir gerne mal nen Paternoster selber machen.
Komme damit aber nicht so wirklich klar.
Wie befestige ich die Seitenarme an die Hauptschnur?(mit welchen Knoten?)

Grüße von der Müritz


----------



## Andal (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Paternoster wofür? Renken, oder Dorsche? Natur-, oder Kunstköder?


----------



## Dakarangus (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Tada: 

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/knoten/die-seitenarmschlaufe-374.html

Meld dich wenn du noch mehr brauchst


----------



## limahotel (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Ja das ist die Frage.
Für ein Brandungspaternoster nimmst du eine 1,20m 0,50 Sehne machst auf 0,90m den ersten Knoten,ziehst dann eine kleine Perle auf die 0,50ziger (Knoten so groß..das die Perle natürlich nicht durch rutscht) dann folgt der Seitenarm und dann wieder eine Perle und ein Knoten. Das nochmal in entsprechenden Abstand zum ersten......und fertig ist die Sache.
Ach so oben eine Schlaufe und unten ein Wirbel für´s Blei.


----------



## warenandi (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Möchte gerne ein Paternoster für Binnengewässer machen.
Mein letztes (gekauftes) System ist mir beim letzten mal futsch gegangen. Hatte damit richtig Erfolg auf Barsch und Co....
Ob nun Kunstköder oder Natur..... Einfach nur die Haken ran und die Köder Suche ich mir dann dementsprechend aus und friemel die mir auf den Haken...


----------



## warenandi (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

@Dakarangus
Ist ja ne schicke Rolle in dem Clip, aber leider nichts vom Paternoster. Das Video geht irgendwie nur 16sek. :q


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*



warenandi schrieb:


> @Dakarangus
> Ist ja ne schicke Rolle in dem Clip, aber leider nichts vom Paternoster. Das Video geht irgendwie nur 16sek. :q



das ist die werbung vor dem eigentlichen clip


----------



## warenandi (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Mein IPad spielt aber leider nur die Werbung ab.....
Warum auch immer#q


----------



## uwe2855 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Vielleicht so was?

http://www.felchenfischer.ch/4761.html

Geht natürlich auch für die Barschhegene. Die Knoten sind gleich. Ein einfacher Schlaufenknoten hält aber auch.


----------



## GFT (11. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Hallo,
suchst du so etwas?
http://www.homepage-baukasten-dateien.de/godenfang/raubfischvorfach mit seitenarm.pdf
Das PDF habe ich mal für die Bastelecke unserer Jugendgruppe gemacht.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## warenandi (12. März 2014)

*AW: Paternoster selber machen?*

Jawoll...
Das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus.
Super und Danke erstmal...#6


----------

